# Golden walleye



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone know what happened with this tourney this summer.
Just curious how it went if anyone caught tagged walleye


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

It never happened, they cancelled it about a month before it started. I signed up for it got the e mail it was canceled and they refunded me and everyone else promptly. 
I was kind of skeptical it was going to happen from the first time i heard about it.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Roger
I wondered sounded pretty shifty
Just wondered if it happened thanks


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I thought it was something to do with them not getting or able to get the insurance to pay out if someone did catch the winning fish.


----------

